
Ask HN: SendGrid alternative for transactional email? - matharmin
Our main use case: Sending large numbers of notifications and reports to enterprise customers (no marketing emails).<p>We&#x27;ve had a couple of bad experiences on SendGrid related to account suspension. The latest one was a temporary suspension due to a &quot;suspected account compromise&quot;, which turned out to be a false positive. Zero notification from SendGrid - we had to find out from customers reporting they&#x27;re not getting emails. They also refuse to give any details on why it was suspended. They&#x27;re basically saying &quot;we fucked up, and we reserve the right to continue doing so&quot;.<p>Are there any good alternatives to SendGrid that does not have issues like these?<p>We&#x27;ve used AWS SES before, but it required too much overhead on our side (e.g. monitoring for bounced emails and blacklisting them). We&#x27;ve also had an issue there where a single large customer had a misconfiguration on their email servers, which suddenly caused a large amount of our emails to be bounced, triggering a suspension.<p>Asking here because you don&#x27;t get a view on these type of issues by comparing features - only with hard-learned experiences by yourself or others.
======
throwaway888abc
Unacceptable. Check these two:

[https://postmarkapp.com/](https://postmarkapp.com/)

[https://www.mailgun.com/](https://www.mailgun.com/)

Implemented many times without any issues.

------
l1ghthouse
[https://sendy.co](https://sendy.co) \- self hosted - one time payment for the
application itself - works with AWS SES - helps dealing with the overhead you
described - happy user for many years :)

